# Would There Be Any Interest In...



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

...Filling out the TC Top Recommended Lists a bit for previously excluded genres? There are a few types of works that were missed entirely in the TC lists, such as lieder, wind chamber works, etc...I myself would be most interested in seeing a list for chamber works for piano and another instrument (so many cello sonatas, violin sonatas, clarinet sonatas, etc were excluded...). Thoughts?


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

More lists? Not sure. You could always just start a thread.


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

I'd be most interested to see where the TC list-a-mania products _differ_ from any number of the more 'official' top 100 list guides...because I doubt they differ much at all, except for a small number of recommends which happen to be the more favored pieces by the TC crowd participating in said list-a-mania polls when they were done.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I would be interested to see a list of favourite lieder/mélodies/art songs/etc.


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Winterreisender said:


> I would be interested to see a list of favourite lieder/mélodies/art songs/etc.


Is there enough knowledge of the subject here ?


----------



## PetrB (Feb 28, 2012)

"favorites" would be good, and non-pretentiously honest as well 

When that thread comes about, add for me, please, these few of my many "favorites" 

Schubert ~ Nacht und Träume 




Der Jüngling an der Quelle (who said I'm not a sucker for a good tune?)









Mussorgsky ~ The Nursery / Songs and Dances of Death

Debussy ~ Fantoches, from Fêtes galantes, set 1

Berlioz ~ Les nuits d'été

Ravel ~ Sheherezade

Lukas Foss ~ Time Cycle

Mahler -- just about all of 'em, and Das Lied von der Erde.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

I'm sure there would be enough knowledge for at least a top 50 Lieder list, although I wonder how much of the top 50 would be all Schubert. And then song cycles would have a big advantage over indivudal songs...

My favourites are Die Schöne Müllerin of Schubert (in particular the songs "Morgen Gruß" und "Des Baches Wigenlied") and the Italienisches Liederbuch of Wolf. 

I also enjoy the songs of John Dowland (I assume renaissance songs could be allowed into such a list?).

Vaughan Williams' "Wenlock Edge" is very nice too.


----------



## Guest (Oct 4, 2013)

I'm sure there would be a lot of Schubert, yes, but Mahler, Strauss, Schumann etc would all be up there.


----------



## Winterreisender (Jul 13, 2013)

Beethoven, Brahms & Mendelssohn have nice Lieder as well. 

There is also a song cycle I enjoy by Chausson called "Poème de l'amour et de la mer"


----------



## Cheyenne (Aug 6, 2012)

Debussy and Mahler for me, with some Schönberg and Webern.


----------



## mmsbls (Mar 6, 2011)

For those who are interested, the "standard" thread used to explore interest and begin discussions for such lists is here. There has been discussions of a lieder or art song list there.

@arcaneholocaust: If you wish I can merge this thread with that thread. Then people can see the prior discussions easily as well. But, of course, I can keep this thread separate as well.


----------

